
Detect and Track Twitter Propaganda - j_s
https://botcheck.me/
======
hysan
Is this a dupe? I can't find a previous discussion thread. Could someone link
it?

~~~
j_s
This is the blessed post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15619533](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15619533)

~~~
hysan
Thanks.

